# SantaFe 360 truck sides



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

I have a Santa Fe 360 that I purchased a while back that I am going to try and bring back to the living. It looks well taken care of so I suspect it still has lots of life in it but on both of the trucks, the sides have come off (and look like they are about to crumble). So there is only 1 of 2 still attached on each truck although the remaining two aren't that great from looking at them. I think I have read previously about difficulty reattaching these and wonder if it makes sense to just by trucks with these already attached in good condition. I have attached a couple pics for reference but would appreciate the forum's thoughts.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Usually you can put these back on with JB Weld if there is some of the pin on the back of the frame that fits in the hole, but the one side frame looks like it has zinc rot which I've not seen before on side frames. You can try to re-attach them but I would look for a pair of replacement frames just in case. Good luck and let us know how it works out


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

No help here. I don't have or ever had an AF original diesel. That left side one does look like its ready to crumble. Side rails mount completely different on the fly/onel PAs.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I would get new ones because of the zinc pest, but if they were in better shape, you could JB Weld them back into place.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Yes, I think it is likely best to get new trucks rather than try to salvage these sides as they are pretty brittle.

Dumb question, I usually go to the mflyertrains.org listing for part numbers and the closest I could find to the Santa Fe 360/361 is a Santa Fe 362 (which I think is the one with the air horn). The links is here:
http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/album209/362_1

Is this parts list ok to use for my model meaning that the part I am looking for is XA11456-A?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is the correct part number for the link coupler PA powered front truck. The rear truck part number is XA11485-B.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I can check a "secret" source for you and see if they have them, possibly new....


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

Definitely interested! Also, I might send another couple diesels your way to work your magic on if you are interested. It would be another 470 Rocket (a second one I had) and a 370 that hesitates going around the loop.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> Definitely interested! Also, I might send another couple diesels your way to work your magic on if you are interested. It would be another 470 Rocket (a second one I had) and a 370 that hesitates going around the loop.


ok, I'll see what I can do...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

chrisallen21 said:


> Definitely interested! Also, I might send another couple diesels your way to work your magic on if you are interested. It would be another 470 Rocket (a second one I had) and a 370 that hesitates going around the loop.


No dice on the trucks, sorry.. My source has them for knuckle couplers only...


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I checked several sites, and again, no dice. Your best bet is ebay, and there are some of them available there.


----------



## chrisallen21 (Sep 1, 2016)

No worries and thanks for checking. I picked up a set on eBay. They aren't cheap but oh well, it is the price of the hobby.


----------

